# 2016 GMC 3500 hid lights plow module



## Camlaw (Sep 9, 2017)

Looking to put plow on my 3500 dump..Fisher e match says 29070-1 for module..but found used set up from 2015 2500..but that module is 29760-2 soft start ?..my 16 has hid lights..the 15 don't


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

well there is actually no 29760-2 module, they use a harness to convert a 29070-1 to a 29760-2, i know confusing right! 
you sure its not a 29760-1?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Camlaw said:


> Looking to put plow on my 3500 dump..Fisher e match says 29070-1 for module..but found used set up from 2015 2500..but that module is 29760-2 soft start ?..my 16 has hid lights..the 15 don't


Harness might be different.

I have two of the same trucks, one with led lights around the headlights for DRL is a different harness number than my W/T package truck with headlights for DRL

They have the same module though. 29760-1


----------



## Camlaw (Sep 9, 2017)

unhcp said:


> well there is actually no 29760-2 module, they use a harness to convert a 29070-1 to a 29760-2, i know confusing right!
> you sure its not a 29760-1?


U might be right.. could be a 29760-1.i checked on fisher e match..said 29760-2..but talked to dealer..said my 16 with hid lights needs the .29070-1. ?


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Just a question if anyone might know. I have a 2016 GMC 2500. The dealer I got the truck from sent it to a place to have the plow frame removed from my old truck to the new one, along with new wiring. Problem is when I unlock the truck at night the headlights flicker. Only when I unlock it. Not when the truck is on and not when the plow is hooked up. Plow lights are fine also. Of course the dealer is blaming the problem on the plow hook up. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Just a question if anyone might know. I have a 2016 GMC 2500. The dealer I got the truck from sent it to a place to have the plow frame removed from my old truck to the new one, along with new wiring. Problem is when I unlock the truck at night the headlights flicker. Only when I unlock it. Not when the truck is on and not when the plow is hooked up. Plow lights are fine also. Of course the dealer is blaming the problem on the plow hook up. Any advice? Thanks.


I don't mean to be a pud... but who cares if it is only when you unock it? It is fine when you drive right?


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't mean to be a pud... but who cares if it is only when you unock it? It is fine when you drive right?


Yeah. No problem driving and I felt the same way about it. But after I've been told the problem is fixed and now the dealer is saying basically we don't know how to fix something that isn't supposed to happen kind of makes it a mission to find out what the problem is. I'm sure it's a simple fix to someone who know what they are doing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What headlights do you have?

I had an issue on my truck that has hid lights once... no flicker, one light would just flat out not start. Turned out needed a missing module to keep the hid drivers started.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

I have hid also. The plow dealer put in a module recommended by boss. If I have the time I might just take it back to the plow dealer to got it from. Those guys know what there doing. Thanks.


----------

